# محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

محرك من المغانط سهل التصنيع 

وادشم الحركه وايتوقف لانه لا يحتاج الى كهرباء لتشغيله 

وانما يعتمد على قوى التنافر والتجاذب بين الاقطاب المختلفة للمغانط 


اسم الفديو 

Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLIatLHmXec&feature=channel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLIatLHmXec&feature=channel

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ولي سؤال
لم عزفت الصناعة عن استعمال هذه المحركات ؟
وهل المغناط يضعف مع الوقت ؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ولي سؤال
> لم عزفت الصناعة عن استعمال هذه المحركات ؟
> وهل المغناط يضعف مع الوقت ؟



وجزاك الله خير اخى

الناحية الصناعية لن تنفع المستثمرين او المستعمرين 

السبب ان العمر الافتراضي للمحرك 400 سنه وهذا اقل عمر افتراضى للمغانط 

فهذا معناه ان المصنع يتنج محركات لمدة 5 سنوات مثلا ثم يغلق ابوابه لمدة 400 سنه 

لابد للسلع عمر افتراضي قصير

مثل بطارة السيارة عمرها من سنه الى 5 سنوات لا اكثر 

مع العلم انه من الممكن تصنيع بطارية سيارة تعمر اكثر من 10 سنوات واكثر 

مسالة ارباح 

وحتى لا تتفتح افاق الناس الى تلك الطاقة المجانية وبالتالى فمن سيبيع لط الكهرباء ويزيد لك سعرها كل عدة اعوام 

مسالة ارباج لاعلاقة لها بالانسانية او الرحمة 
انا ومن بعد الطوفان 

ولكنها محلركات نجح في تصنيعها من ليس من المسلمين لانهم يبحثون عن بيئة نظيفة ووقود ارخص 

اما نحن فدعنا امام شاشات التلفاز للنام ونحلم فقط نحلم


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

صحيح موضوع بسيط وسهل


----------



## مسعدابوسريع (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن شرح ازى اعملو او تصنيع


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مسعدابوسريع قال:


> ممكن شرح ازى اعملو او تصنيع


باستخدام قوى التجاذب والتنافر بين المغانط 

وكذالك الدور المخصص للحدافات =كرتين من الحديد وتاثير المغانط العلوية عليها 

عمل مفصلة اللتحكم فى مسافة الجذب والتنافر 

الموضوع سهل


----------



## بوب رام (4 مارس 2010)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## مشارك فقط (4 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## طير الجبل (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا إلى مالا نهاية على هذا المحرك المغناطيسي


----------



## soof (7 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ولي سؤال
> لم عزفت الصناعة عن استعمال هذه المحركات ؟
> وهل المغناط يضعف مع الوقت ؟


لماذا يصنعونه اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## olyan (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
أخواني المسألة ليست بهذه الصورة ، ولكن إذا كان هذا التصميم حقيقي يعمل بحركة دائمة فإن استطاعته لتحريك مولد كهربائي ستكون بسيطة لذلك ليس هناك جدوى اقتصادية فعلاً منه .


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 أبريل 2010)

olyan قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> أخواني المسألة ليست بهذه الصورة ، ولكن إذا كان هذا التصميم حقيقي يعمل بحركة دائمة فإن استطاعته لتحريك مولد كهربائي ستكون بسيطة لذلك ليس هناك جدوى اقتصادية فعلاً منه .



هذا نموذج بسيط 
وتم انتاجه فعلا من مغانط النيودينيوم بقدرة 300 حصلن فى انجلترا

وقد تم الكثير من تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة واخرها براءة الاختراع اللتى تم اعطاءها للمهندس التركى معمر 
وحاليا يتم تدريس محركه بالجامعات الالمانية 

ويوجد موضوعات شرحت بها تلك الاخترعات لمن ارد الاستفادة والمزيد من المعلوات عنها


----------



## zamalkawi (20 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> وقد تم الكثير من تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة واخرها براءة الاختراع اللتى تم اعطاءها للمهندس التركى معمر
> وحاليا يتم تدريس محركه بالجامعات الالمانية



في أي الجامعات يتم تدريس هذا المحرك؟ وما اسم المقرر الدراسي الذي يدرس المحرك من خلاله؟


----------



## frn222 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين وما قصرتوا


----------



## عبدوياء (17 يوليو 2010)

اسلام عليكم .انا مسرور للانني اصبحت منكم و شكرا


----------



## يحيى يحيى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> في أي الجامعات يتم تدريس هذا المحرك؟ وما اسم المقرر الدراسي الذي يدرس المحرك من خلاله؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اعتقد انك يا استاذ زملكاوي ويا د حسين انكما اكثر اثنين مقتنعين بهذا المحرك وانكما او(انك)تعارضة لاسباب خفية يمكن تخمينها وكل ماتعارض بة انه الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم وتتانسى ان نص القانون 
الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم اي ان الطاقة( لا تفنى ) وتنسى ايضا ان المغناطيس تفنى قوتة بعد 400 سنة تقريبا اقصد بعد سحب طاقة منة لمدة 400سنة تكون خلالها تحولت طاقتة من صورتة الحالية الى جميع انواع الاستفادة من مثل هذا المحرك 
وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*منطق ولكن*



يحيى يحيى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اعتقد انك يا استاذ زملكاوي ويا د حسين انكما اكثر اثنين مقتنعين بهذا المحرك وانكما او(انك)تعارضة لاسباب خفية يمكن تخمينها وكل ماتعارض بة انه الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم وتتانسى ان نص القانون
> الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم اي ان الطاقة( لا تفنى ) وتنسى ايضا ان المغناطيس تفنى قوتة بعد 400 سنة تقريبا اقصد بعد سحب طاقة منة لمدة 400سنة تكون خلالها تحولت طاقتة من صورتة الحالية الى جميع انواع الاستفادة من مثل هذا المحرك
> وشكرا


أخي العزيز يحيى المحترم 
ليس لدينا اسباب خفية لأننا لسنا من تجار البترول او من امبراطوريات الطاقة ...
والرد على الفقرة الثانية.. اذا وافقتك بان قوة المغناطيس تفنى خلال اربعمئة سنة وتكون قد تحولت الى قوة مفيدة بالمحركات المزعومة ... ستكون الاستطاعة المفيدة هي حاصل ضرب القوة بحدود 1 نيوتن ومسافة 1 متر مثلا والزمن 400 ×365×24 ×60 ×60 بالثواني اي 12614400000 ثانية وبما ان الاستطاعة تساوي العمل تقسيم الزمن فان استطاعة محرككم ستكون 1 ÷ 12614400000 واط اي واحد بالمئة ألف مليون من الواط وهذه الاستطاعة الهزيلة جدا غير قادرة على تحريك ذبابة ....
اتمنى ان تحسبها جيدا ... وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
نعود الى نفس القصة الحزينة
ياخوان من اين تاتون بهذه الارقام
ارجوكم تاكدوا من مصادركم ولتكن رصينة
400 سنة ومن حدد هذا الرقم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل ان المغانيط نوع واحد وكلها ستتوقف عن الجذب بعد 400 سنة من صناعتها ؟؟؟؟
ومتى ننتهي من هذه الخزعبلات التي امتلا بها العالم
للضحك المساكين 
اخي شاهدت كم فديو من الجموعة ولايوجد فيها شيء مقنع الامور مفبركة 
وان كانت تبدو ناجحة
انا لست عميلا غربيا مثلا .. انا احب عروبتي ربما اكثر منك ومن حرصي عليها ان ارى لا ننجرف وراء تلك الافكار المضللة
تحية الى كل من يعرف ببطلان تلك الافكار ويوثق ذلك عسى ان يقتنع اصحاب الجانب الاخر ويعودوا الى جادة الصواب
زيد


----------



## memo2030 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورر جداا اخي الكريم ولكن هل من الممكن وضع الخطوات بالتفصيل لتصنيع هذا المحرك
واذا كان فيديو بكون أحسن لأنو الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## alm2moon (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تُشكر جهودكم المباركة


----------

